# Who has an order in for new tool for Christmas



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I have an order for a Makita 8 1/4 circular saw to go with my Ez track saw from EurekaZone to be able to cut 2 inch stock.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

I splurged and ordered a Veritas combination plane. It’s something I don’t have to have since I have routers to do what this hand plane does, but cutting groves and rabbits and beads by hand when doing small jobs sounds appealing to me. No noise, back to basics. 

If you are familiar to a Stanley 45, this is a modern take on that classic.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=75620&cat=1,230,41182,75620

I forgot to mention, they are sold out until After Christmas, so I have to be patient. 



In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have 4 new router bits for the CNC laying on my desk ready to go.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a Muscle Chuck on order. Planning to buy Marc Sommerfeld's tongue & rabbet bit set and it looks as if the offset wrench isn't going to reach down far enough into the router table.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Last couple of times I visited Rockler, I found that I already have every tool and accessory I want. So, nothing's on order but a few sheets of 18mm BB for a little 3 drawer dresser for my honey. We had a discussion of what do we want for Christmas, and finally decided we have a full house, so we're sending a nice check to Samaritan's Purse, an organization that makes really good use of every dollar. Then we went for breakfast the other day and met a retired pilot who flys their plane all over the world on relief flights. He let us know that charity is for real. 

I knew when I retired, my income would go way down, so I bought everything I wanted. Now, I'm set. And the garage shop is insulated, the outside shop is fully equipped. Life is good.


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

New lathe, chisels, sharpening system. Was saving for several months for a good used drum sander and got tired of waiting, so then decided to change directions. Family wanted to help contribute a little so I obliged.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Got a Stanley Sweetheart #62, low angle plane. The brown truck delivered it Tuesday. Now, I gotta make a wider shooting board.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Dr T,

Regret the retirement thing yet, or is it too early to decide??

Won't be long and you'll wonder when you ever had time to work.

*********************************************

Oh, and I wanted another CNC for Xmas. Accounting dept. said NO! Guess I'll have to settle for the Aspire 9.0 upgrade. Ask for big, and then settle for what you originally wanted.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

The big (complete) Kreg pocket drill set and an really nice biscuit joiner set (for flatter / less sanding panels). I think she loves me! We also support The Samaritan's Purse, Tom.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

My fellow Canucks will understand when I say that I HAVE to get as much cash out of my RRSP before Dec. 31st as I can! Whatever's left HAS to be converted to a RRIF before Jan. 1st... (I was 71 this year).
Soooo....cash in my pocket.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Was looking at a WYNN filter for the DC but SWMBO booked us on a cruise to Hawaii. So I'll be breathing salt air for the holidays. :surprise:


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd rather have the DC. My SIL and BIL go on at least two cruises a year. They spend money to do nothing. There is nothing that appeals to me. I can loaf at home. I could use a couple more turning tools but will see what Santa does this year.
Edit: We support Samaritan's Purse, too. Run by Franklin Graham. Read his book, Rebel With A Cause. Tells how he came up with the idea. One of the best charities.


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Stayed up late for the Lee Valley cyber Monday seconds sale. Veritas low angle block plane and large shoulder plane.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

I keep telling myself I really do need a Fe$tool Domino....


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I got a Bosch 1617EVSPK Router, a Porter Cable 557 Plate Joiner and two shiny new Vice Grips (7" and 10") and I wasn't even that good all year.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

We’ll I did buy the Festool domino jointer a few months back, so I guess that’s my Christmas present taken care of early . 
I’m trying to buy one outlandishly priced tool a year ,so if I live long enough, eventually I’ll have them all.

Was hoping for a CNC router table next Christmas, but on next years work schedule, I lost a ton of oncall time , which equates to about an $18,000 reduction in pay a year


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Ray Newman said:


> I keep telling myself I really do need a Fe$tool Domino....


Ye$, me too. I've been watching Peter Millard's YouTube channel, and he uses one pretty extensively. I guess it's my Scottish upbringing but, at this point in my life, I really can't justify the cost when I have a - was going to say perfectly good, but it's the first model P-C which has a few drawbacks - plate joiner that does the job, plus the pocket hole jig so I'm assembling cabinets with a combination of the two. I am going to spring for a set of Marc Sommerfeld's tongue and groove router bits - just bought the Muscle Chuck for the router table as it looks as if the spindle nut on the P-C router is going to be way down below the table and make changing bits without losing the depth setting pretty difficult. Sure do like that Domino though - if you check out his channel, he has a slick way of making drawers; just straight butt joints at the corners, but he then plunges through the finished corner and installs a domino through the side and into the end - quick and easy, and looks as if it will hold up well to hard use. I have a ton of drawers to make for the next phase of my shop overhaul, and that would be a quick way to build them, although I'll probably wind up setting up the router table and the table saw to make rabbet and dado joints (probably just as quick and strong, and plus all the tools are paid for).


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

I always thought I’d want a Festool domino, and still may get the 700XL because of the new take apart connectors which would be great for things like bed rails and for people on the move who could benefit from being able disassemble their furniture.

However, the advantages of using loose tenons because they are faster and easier than mortise and tenon joints has been greatly reduced since buying a Leigh FMT Pro. It can make mortise and tenon joints almost as fast, but it can make far more sizes of joints, and it can do it on angles.

https://www.leighjigs.com/images/fmt/fmt_overview_3.jpg

Picture from Leigh, not something I’ve yet mastered.

Oh, and it can do floating tenons as well. Big advantage of the domino is you can take it to the workpiece rather than taking workpiece to the tool. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

As an aside, Seneca Tools make some "accessories", especially the 1/2 and 3/4" Domiplate, for the Fe$tool Domino machines:

Domiplate for 1/2" and 3/4" nominal ply | Seneca Woodworking

Seneca Woodworking


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I must confess however that I took an early Christmas present in the form of that new Super Max drum sander.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Nov 9, 2017)

I stayed up late on Cyber Monday and got a Veritas Low Angle Smooth Plane. It's my first good plane. All of my others are old Stanley hand me downs. Saving for a new table saw in the spring as I don't think the wife would appreciate it any sooner


----------



## KennK (Mar 7, 2012)

I already got my Christmas presents. My wife gave me the nod to purchase a EZ Smart Clamping Table Top, EZ Smart B300 Bridge, and an EZ Ready Bosch 18V Circular Saw ... all pre-owned, but never used - well, the saw was gently used. I have the best wife EVER.

I already have an EZ-One Woodworking Center, but I thought I might use the B300 Bridge make some sort of "ripping" power bench - to allow 8' long rips. I'm picturing something long and narrowish so it can stow away. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

My budget has no big purchase at any time . I think long and hard now that I'm retired on anything over $200. But splurge a couple times a year this year my Makita 8 1/4 with make shift parf dogs as track saw on 2 inch stock.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

No tools but I did request Weather Tech floor mats for my truck.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

bryansong said:


> No tools but I did request Weather Tech floor mats for my truck.


I buy those immediately after buying a new vehicle . I don’t know about other vehicles , but there a much improved version over the stock ones that come with Ford’s F-150


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Santa has already brought a Metabo ros .Don't know what his little helpers are bringing on Christmas Day. As others have said"Life is good"


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I am actually finishing up my DC for Christmas. It is wired with a remote but I need to move the plug due to better arranging of equipment. I still need a long hose. This is the longest project I have been on. I don't remember how many months I have been waiting.

In the mean time I have been fixing up an old USA made garden tractor a Power King 2414. My shop is full of mechanic tools right now as I rebuild the mower. I have the tractor running but not painted.


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

Bot SWMBO a lathe Set up & used--- but it still counts


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh..especially if you're allowed to use it!


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Update on Muscle Chuck*

Was thinking the my Muscle Chuck should be here by now so checked with the shipper, who stated that it had been delivered on Saturday. I'd spent all day in the ER (long story) but I remember my wife bringing in the mail and it wasn't there. Further checking with the shipper showed that it had been delivered - to an address in New Hampshire. Guess it zipped right by me here in Maryland. I'm waiting for them to get back to me with the story......


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I received my Makita circular saw Tuesday. I did not have time until today to mount to ez smart track adapter. That's done but have not cut the anti chip edge yet.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I was surprised by an E16 digital tape measure. An interesting device but on comparison to my steel rules and Starretts I'm not sure about it. Any comments will be welcome.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I finally got my tools home was able to run the new saw with my track. Worked well my cutting table was spot on . I am one happy camper now I can cut 2 inch stock with my 8 1/4 saw Makita saw. I am going to get some pictures before we go away for Christmas.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Roofner: good score on the Makita and the E-S Smart.


----------

